# Hector R. Clark



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Border Patrol Agent*

*Hector R. Clark*

United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol

End of Watch: Thursday, May 12, 2011

*Biographical Info*

Age: 39
Tour of Duty: 10 years
Badge Number: Not available

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: Struck by train
Date of Incident: May 12, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Border Patrol Agent Hector Clark and Border Patrol Agent Eduardo Rojas were killed when their vehicle was struck by a train near Gila Bend, Arizona.

The agents were assisting other agents track a group of illegal immigrants and were attempting to position their vehicle north of the group when it was struck by a 90-car freight train at the Paloma Road crossing. The vehicle was dragged a quarter mile by the train.

Agent Clark had served with the United States Border Patrol for 10 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Update This Memorial >

*Agency Contact Information*

United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol
1300 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
Room 6.5E
Washington, DC 20229

Phone: (202) 344-1770


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP, Sir


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace


----------



## ck4664 (Mar 28, 2011)

rest in peace!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Agent


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------

